# 15 month old male gsd aggressive towards other dogs



## Chelseyrf (May 12, 2015)

Alright so I have a 15 month old male gsd who was recently neutered; the past two days when Ive walked him we've come across bad owners whose dogs have gotten lose and ran up on my dog and I. My gsd immidiately reacts today it went as far as him trying to attack the other dog :-/. This is not the only time he has displayed aggressive behavior towards other dogs we can't take him anywhere where dogs he doesn't know will be off leash around him because I feel he will try to fight. I don't know where we went wrong with him we socialized him as a puppy he's had some professional training (he needs more but I'm 40 weeks pregnant and doing what I can) and on top of that has grown up around 4 other dogs that he's completely fine with. 
I don't know how to take his behavior anyone have any recommendations? 
I want to add that if it's just another dog on a leash walking by he's fine it's just when dogs he dosent know come into his personal space or start barking at him that he reacts in a negative way.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

as he should...my mature male would do the same if a dog rushed aggressively at him.
Not that it is ok, but dogs are usually put in a fight or flight mode when that happens....flight option has been removed due to the leash so they go into fight mode.

Is there anywhere you can safely take him where random dogs can't approach?


----------



## Chelseyrf (May 12, 2015)

I agree with you I was pissed at these owners my dog could have killed these dogs Im just wondering if there is anything I should change so he doesn't just attack as it's obviously an extremely stressful situation for him and I, and then to throw in the no other dogs at all anytime it just makes me feel like I'm not doing something right you know.


----------



## Chelseyrf (May 12, 2015)

Usually it's not a problem, we live on a military base so dogs are expected to be on leash at all times unless they are in a designated dog park, yesterday and today were just horrible conicednces with lazy owners.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

teach him the LAT exercise....though with a dog rushing him, it isn't really fair that he'd have to go into that mode.


----------



## Chelseyrf (May 12, 2015)

Thank you I'll look into it. I know I don't want him to feel vulnerable when he's really not in the wrong. I just don't want anything to happen to him because other people are crappy dog owners you know.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

carry a stick, be proactive, and your confidence will help your pup. Wishing you an easy delivery too....any minute?


----------



## Chelseyrf (May 12, 2015)

I try to put myself in between them but I should carry something as I feel that might trigger him to be a little more aggressive, and yes really hoping these walks jump start it hahahaha.


----------



## shepherdsnmastiffs (Mar 23, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> teach him the LAT exercise....though with a dog rushing him, it isn't really fair that he'd have to go into that mode.


This is an effective technique. I can vouch for it.


----------

